

No, Psy’s ‘Gangnam Style’ Did Not Break YouTube Video Counter - tokenadult
http://variety.com/2014/digital/news/no-psys-gangnam-style-did-not-break-youtube-video-counter-1201371888/

======
slntdth7
Since when did the internet start lying to us?

